# Whaaaat Are These Things? Pioneer Speakers



## s60rguy (Feb 14, 2007)

Got any Ideas?

Pioneer Set of 2 P15EN77-54F Subwoofer Cone Speakers - eBay (item 140323500968 end time Jun-03-09 19:00:00 PDT)


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Quick good search revealed they are the woofers from the Pioneer SA700V speaker, which was apparently manufactured in 1998.

PIONEER | Model #SA700V | Speakers | No Image Available - Fidelitone | SearsPartsDirect.com
Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.
Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.

In my 30 seconds of looking, I couldn't find any real info on the SA700V however.


----------



## gabby (Feb 9, 2009)

i dont know what is it .......but it is not looks so good


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

what's the mounting depth???:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gabby (Feb 9, 2009)

i think u can put them in the front doors


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

They must be for home audio use. Judging from the mounting depth and the bucking magnet.


----------



## gabby (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont want those kind of things in my living room


----------

